# tigerhai von 540kg!



## Jirko (6. August 2005)

hallo big-gamer #h

bin zwar keiner , hab aber beim schnüffeln auf norwegischen pages nen beitrag über einen 540kg schweren tigerhai gefunden, welcher in massachussetts bei einem shark-fishing derby gelandet wurde... furchteinflössend ... mehr fällt einem dazu nicht mehr ein #h


----------



## Sailfisch (6. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo big-gamer #h
> 
> bin zwar keiner , hab aber beim schnüffeln auf norwegischen pages nen beitrag über einen 540kg schweren tigerhai gefunden, welcher in massachussetts bei einem shark-fishing derby gelandet wurde... furchteinflössend ... mehr fällt einem dazu nicht mehr ein #h



Was nicht ist, kann ja noch werden! Besten Dank für den Link!  #6  #6  #6 

Die Zahnpflege bei dem Hai war wohl nicht die Beste!  :q  :q  :q


----------



## Der_Glücklose (6. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Hallo  #h 

stand auch in einer bekannten Tageszeitung  |kopfkrat der Fisch und die Crew kamen wohl 6 Min zu spät in den Hafen so das der Hai nicht mehr in die Wertung genommen wurde.

Mfg Der Glücklose  #h


----------



## HD4ever (6. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

puh .... hoffentlich treffe ich so einen mal nich beim Tauchen .....   |uhoh:


----------



## Fitti (6. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Boh, das ist doch kein Fisch sondern ein A-Uboot (getarnt versteht sich)


----------



## Wulli (7. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Moin,


mir tut es um den Hai leid! Nur weil ein paar Spinner mit Profilneurose sich und ihren "Angelkollegen" irgend etwas beweisen müssen, muß dieses tolle Tier sterben, und zu Fischmehl verarbeitet werden (wenn überhaupt). Tut mir leid, wenn ich hier jemanden auf den Schlips trete, aber ich kann das nicht ab. Diese "Wettbewerbe" sind einfach überflüssig. 

Wulli


----------



## Hechthunter21 (7. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Wulli wenn dies deine Meinung ist ...in Ordnung!

Dank an Jirko für den Link...!
der Glücklose
"6min zu Spät nach Hause führt zu Stubenarrest oder Wertungausschluß...REGELN sind REGELN halt" 
shit happens


----------



## Deep Sea (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*



			
				Wulli schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> mir tut es um den Hai leid! Nur weil ein paar Spinner mit Profilneurose sich und ihren "Angelkollegen" irgend etwas beweisen müssen, muß dieses tolle Tier sterben, und zu Fischmehl verarbeitet werden (wenn überhaupt). Tut mir leid, wenn ich hier jemanden auf den Schlips trete, aber ich kann das nicht ab. Diese "Wettbewerbe" sind einfach überflüssig.
> ...



 |good:  |good: Genau meine Meinung!


----------



## Ansgar (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Moin Wulli,

bin mir fast sicher, dass Jirko das so auch nicht gemeint hat. Ging ihm wohl nur um den imposanten Fisch. 

Die meisten Leute - auch Big Gamer - wuerden sich sicher Deiner Meinung anschliessen. Habe dazu unlaengst hier schon mal was geschrieben Hai angeln ist kein Big Game  - Beitrag Nummer 8. Ansonsten hatte ich hier mal nen Thema eroeffnet "Real men don't kill marlin" und ich bin mir sicher es gab die gleiche Diskussion schon oefter.

Du siehst, es gibt hier nicht nur Spinner, die sich was beweisen muessen - also no worries )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Wulli (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Moin,



@Jirko und Ansgar:



Ich habe auf keinen Fall gemeint, daß Jirko das toll findet, was da passiert! Ich denke auch, daß Jirko diesen Thread wegen des Fotos aufgemacht hat! Ich wollte hier ausdrücklich nicht Jemandem unterstellen, dass er sich an dieser Art "Sport" aufgeilt! Bitte nicht falsch verstehen! Ich finde es eben nur traurig, das diese tollen Tiere dem Wahn mancher Typen zum Opfer fallen. Ich denke auch, daß die meisten Boardies das genauso sehen. Es steckt eben kein Sinn hinter dem Hai-abschlachten, außer, dass man sich ein riesen Gebiss an die Wand hängt. 

Wenn ich angeln gehe, dann werden die Fische, die ich mitnehme zu 100% verwertet. Das ist beim Haiangeln eben nicht so!
Und viele Haiarten sind sowieso schon vom Aussterben bedroht.

Das Tier sieht unter Wasser sicherlich imposanter und viel gigantischer aus als am Haken.

Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

hallo wulli #h

bei mir ist alles im grünen bereich :m du hast in der tat recht, ich wollte lediglich diese imposante erscheinung mal hier einstellen... es lag mir fern, dies zu verherrlichen da ich, wie du, ansgar & das gros aller anderen boardies die gleiche meinung teile... wünsch dir noch nen feinen tag wulli #h


----------



## Pannenfischer (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Ob der schon mal nen Mensch gefressen hat? |kopfkrat


----------



## Wulli (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> hallo wulli #h
> 
> bei mir ist alles im grünen bereich :m du hast in der tat recht, ich wollte lediglich diese imposante erscheinung mal hier einstellen... es lag mir fern, dies zu verherrlichen da ich, wie du, ansgar & das gros aller anderen boardies die gleiche meinung teile... wünsch dir noch nen feinen tag wulli #h


 
... alles klar! Ich habe auch nichts anderes erwartet, schließlich sind wir ja Sportler!:q 

Gruß, und weiter so! Das Foto kann man sich ja angucken, tot isser ja leider schon. Aber Du mußt mal in die Gesichter von den Typen gucken. Ob die Wohl genauso gucken, wenn der blaue ihnen bein Schnorchel begegnet???|supergri |supergri |supergri 


Gruß

Wulli


----------



## Jirko (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

...du meinst so richtig auge in auge?... ganz nah?... ohne käfig drumherum?... sozusagen auf tuchfühlung?... mhm |kopfkrat... also wenn derjenige noch die zeit hat, sollte er sich seine buchs runterziehen... andernfalls kann er, für den fall, daß er das „meeting“ unbeschadet übersteht, sein höschen in die tonne treten 

PS: aber mal ehrlich, wenn jemand in meine hüdde eindringt und ich mich belästigt fühle, dann gäbe es auch eins auf die mütze


----------



## pechi24 (8. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Echt ein Monster, auch wenn sein Ende mehr als schade ist.

Wenn man unter Wasser jetzt noch den Lupeneffekt dazu rechnet, hätte wohl jeder die Hosen voll, wenn das Tierchen nur in der Nähe ist. Da müsste ich schon über wasser in einem sehr großen boot sitzen um mich sicher zu fühlen. Im Schlauchi hätte ich zumindest ein ungutes Gefühl.


----------



## angelschnur (9. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Schade um das schöne Tier !!!
Hätte ihn auch lieber lebend gesehen. Aber nicht unbedingt beim Schnorcheln, da er zu den Menschenhaien gehört und dafür bekannt ist Menschen zu vertilgen !!!


----------



## Ansgar (9. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Moinsen nochmal,

@Wulli: no worries -  wie Du ja gesehen hast sind wir einer Meinung...

@all: Eine Tigerhai Begegnung kann in der Tat mal boese enden - ziemlich reizbare Tierchen ) 
Allerdings ist das mit den Haien undramatischer als man das meistens annimmt. Hier in OZ sind an einem Sommertag vermutlich so ca 3 Mio Menschen im Wasser. Und im Jahr gibt es durchschnittlich in ganz OZ vermutlich ca 2 Attacken mit Todesfolge.

Bezgl Bootsangeln habe ich neulich mal ne footage gesehen, die mich auch fast umgehauen hat. Da sind so zwei Typen am Snapper fischen und fuettern aus so nem 5m Boot mit Sardinenstuecken an und auf einmal hebt sich da was grosses dunkles aus der Tiefe und als der Hai dann an der Wasseroberflaeche ist, ist er genauso lang wie das Boot... Da denkt man denn schon mal darueber nach wie dick eigentlich das GFK im Bootsboden ist und ob der Hai evtl den Baittisch mit den Sardinen gesehen hat... )

Also, schade um das Tier, aber die Nahbetrachtung ist so mit deutlich weniger Adrenalin verbunden.

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## niellzzo (9. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

No Comment


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (10. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Also ich muss dazu sagen ist schon furchteinflössend also ich möchte ihm auch nich begegnen nönö. 
Aber wie viele schon gesagt haben ist es traurig um das Tier ist ja auch ein Lebewesen. Also diese "Angler" sollte man wirklich mal mit so einem Tierchen ohne alles lassen, sorry, aber das ist für mich kein Angelsport mehr das ist für mich Abschlachtung an einem Lebewesen.


----------



## FräuleinRotauge (10. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*



			
				angelschnur schrieb:
			
		

> Schade um das schöne Tier !!!
> Hätte ihn auch lieber lebend gesehen. Aber nicht unbedingt beim Schnorcheln, da er zu den Menschenhaien gehört und dafür bekannt ist Menschen zu vertilgen !!!



Aber auch nur weil er die Menschen mit seiner Beute verwechselt.|kopfkrat Ich würde auf keine Fall da schwimmen, tauchen, oder surfen wo es Haie gibt nönö. #d


----------



## Blauhai (18. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*

Habe mal einen gefangenen Mako-Hai und einen Blauhai zum Verzehr mitgenommen. Die Haisteaks auf´m Grill mit der entsprechenden Soße, einfach genial. Und dazu noch äußerst eiweißhaltig. Man kann Haie also durchaus auch mal mitnehmen und verzehren. Allerdings sollte man schon einige Mitesser haben, zu dritt oder viert lohnt das nicht und ist - wie hier ja schon mehrfach angeklungen - einfach zu schade um den wundervollen Fisch.

In diesem Sinne

Petri Hai

"Blauhai"


----------



## Stingray (18. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*



			
				FräuleinRotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch nur weil er die Menschen mit seiner Beute verwechselt.|kopfkrat Ich würde auf keine Fall da schwimmen, tauchen, oder surfen wo es Haie gibt nönö. #d


 
Also in der Nordsee, im Mittelmeer und auf den Kanaren nicht mehr in das Wasser gehen, denn da gibt es Haie |supergri . Um nur mal drei Urlaubsecken in der nähe auf zu zählen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## wodibo (23. August 2005)

*AW: tigerhai von 540kg!*



			
				FräuleinRotauge schrieb:
			
		

> Aber auch nur weil er die Menschen mit seiner Beute verwechselt.|kopfkrat Ich würde auf keine Fall da schwimmen, tauchen, oder surfen wo es Haie gibt nönö. #d



Da hab ich aber mehr Angst vor Petermännchen und Steinfischen, respektive beim Schnorcheln vor dem Rotfeuerfisch.

@Blauhai,
muß ich Dir zustimmen. Ich hatte auch schon den Genuß. Das relativ trockene Fleisch mit feinen Soßen....legger #6


----------

